# IH 384 hydraulic issues.



## frankmartens8 (Nov 18, 2016)

IH 384 three point hitch won't lift snowblower once the fluid warms up. Need to run the engine at higher rpm to lift even when cold. Does anyone know any possible causes? could this mean the pump is shot? Or should I look for a pass-by leak in the valve or cylinder? I recently mounted a gauge in the pressure line, can only get about 900 psi (in constant pumping position)


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Are you able to test the operation of any other implements such as a front end loader?

If the pump were worn out, it would fit those symptoms - cold hydraulic oil is more viscous than warm oil and therefore a worn out pump would be able to pump it better. But this is not definitive without further investigation. 

Others on the board here will have much better insights than me however.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Frank, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

It might be your hydraulic pump (pressure should be about 2500 psi), or your lift cylinder worn out, or a severe leak in the system somewhere. You need a shop/service manual for guidance on this subject. Many guys use the I&T shop manual ($30-$35), but others prefer the full service manual. You can also find service manuals on CD. Search the internet and also ebay.


----------



## frankmartens8 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi Guys, Thank you both for replying, I do have a front loader mounted on the tractor, it has single acting cylinders. it is hard to tell if it exhibits the same symptoms as the rams are 2.5 " diameter so would lift well with lower pressure also. Though I must say it moves slowly and doesn't seem as strong as it should be. I have them connected to a remote outlet at the rear.
At which point should I register that amount (2500psi)of pressure? how much pressure should my gauge show when the system is not being used? It is 0 psi now. I will do a search for a service manual, Which one will help me troubleshoot this better?
Frank.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Frank,
Try disconnecting the loader and check pressure when lifting snowblower. You should see 2000+ psi. You need an I&T shop manual at a minimum. They normally have troubleshooting sections, which should help locate the problem. Full service manuals have greater detail, cost more.


----------



## frankmartens8 (Nov 18, 2016)

ok thanks, will try, and get back. It will probably be a couple days... I bought a manual online from ebay. Haven't received it yet. From what I could see it has good exploded view drawings and breakdowns. hopefully it has troubleshooting section too. If not I will search again. Looking at my pump, it looks like it has a separate part for the power steering pressure, do you know if this is completely separate? or does it use the same oil?


----------



## frankmartens8 (Nov 18, 2016)

finally was able to do some work on this, tried disconnecting the loader, same problem. removed pump from tractor and disassembled, each bearing has about .020 play. guess I found my problem. Found a good used pump, now I just need to find a couple hours to install and prime, also need to re prime diesel as I had to remove the hand pump to get the hydraulic pump off.


----------



## frankmartens8 (Nov 18, 2016)

marc_hanna said:


> Are you able to test the operation of any other implements such as a front end loader?
> 
> If the pump were worn out, it would fit those symptoms - cold hydraulic oil is more viscous than warm oil and therefore a worn out pump would be able to pump it better. But this is not definitive without further investigation.
> 
> Others on the board here will have much better insights than me however.


yup, pump was worn out. thanks.


----------



## Couch (4 mo ago)

frankmartens8 said:


> Hi Guys, Thank you both for replying, I do have a front loader mounted on the tractor, it has single acting cylinders. it is hard to tell if it exhibits the same symptoms as the rams are 2.5 " diameter so would lift well with lower pressure also. Though I must say it moves slowly and doesn't seem as strong as it should be. I have them connected to a remote outlet at the rear.
> At which point should I register that amount (2500psi)of pressure? how much pressure should my gauge show when the system is not being used? It is 0 psi now. I will do a search for a service manual, Which one will help me troubleshoot this better?
> Frank.


Your pressure should go to 2500 then the prv will tip and back to 0 psi then bak to 2500 psi.
prv= pressure relief valve.if pressure drops before 2500 prv is weak and tripping to soon just replace it. If power steering is good may be flow deverter valve stuck ( mine was) , cause’s most of fluid to go only to steering. Eather of these are easy and much cheaper repairs than pump replacement. But on 484 the pump is not difficult, shop allows 2.5 hours probley take me twice that but not bad.


----------

